# Win 7 x64 BSOD csrss.exe 0x06 related



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Built my machine a couple of months ago, recently been getting some BSODs every once in a while.

I opened up the dmp file in windbg so here is the info:



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [c:\windows\minidump\072711-42869-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0321a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0345f650
Debug session time: Wed Jul 27 15:47:22.656 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 7 days 8:21:14.381
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800f04ab30, fffffa800f04ae10, fffff8000359cf40}

Probably caused by : csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
* *
* Bugcheck Analysis *
* *
*******************************************************************************

CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)
A process or thread crucial to system operation has unexpectedly exited or been
terminated.
Several processes and threads are necessary for the operation of the
system; when they are terminated (for any reason), the system can no
longer function.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, Process
Arg2: fffffa800f04ab30, Terminating object
Arg3: fffffa800f04ae10, Process image file name
Arg4: fffff8000359cf40, Explanatory message (ascii)

Debugging Details:
------------------


PROCESS_OBJECT: fffffa800f04ab30

IMAGE_NAME: csrss.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 0

MODULE_NAME: csrss

FAULTING_MODULE: 0000000000000000 

PROCESS_NAME: csrss.exe

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000006 - The instruction at 0x%p referenced memory at 0x%p. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0x%x.

BUGCHECK_STR: 0xF4_IOERR

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT: 1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

CURRENT_IRQL: 0

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff880`07bb59c8 fffff800`036217d2 : 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0f04ab30 fffffa80`0f04ae10 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`07bb59d0 fffff800`035cfbdb : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`0fab1060 fffffa80`0f04ab30 fffffa80`0f04ab30 : nt!PspCatchCriticalBreak+0x92
fffff880`07bb5a10 fffff800`03552838 : ffffffff`ffffffff 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0f04ab30 00000000`00000008 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x179e6
fffff880`07bb5a60 fffff800`03298f93 : fffffa80`0f04ab30 fffff880`c0000006 fffffa80`0fab1060 fffffa80`0dbe0060 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0xf4
fffff880`07bb5ae0 00000000`779b15da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0d90e718 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x779b15da


STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

BUCKET_ID: X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


Machine specs:
i5 2500k
GTX 590
16 GB (4x4) DDR3 1600mhz ram
gigabyte p67a-ud7-b3 mobo
850W PS
multiple hard drives (OS is running off an OCZ Vertex 3 240GB)

Any insights? Should I be testing my memory sticks one by one? My system is generally stable, this has only happened a few times.

I've included all my dumps since OS installation in the attachment.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

The memory dump shows an I/O error - so hardware is a suspect.
But the information in the stack text is suggestive of software or malware.

Please provide this info for a more detailed analysis: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Let's start with this:


> I suggest starting all troubleshooting with the following diagnostic tests. They'll save you a lot of time and heartache if there is a hardware failure, and you'll have the disks on hand in case you need them in the future:
> 
> 
> > *H/W Diagnostics:*
> ...


More to follow after the memory dumps are finished running......


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

4 of the memory dumps point to graphics drivers/hardware.
First step is to uninstall your graphics drivers.
Then download and install the latest drivers available for your OS from the nVidia website: NVIDIA DRIVERS 275.33 WHQL

If you are overclocking your system (or any portion thereof), please return the system to stock/default values while we are troubleshooting.

Rtcore64.sys (a component of RivaTuner/EVGA Precision/MSI Afterburner) has known issues with Windows 7 (and may be the cause of the video errors). Please uninstall it immediately.

I'd try running FurMark once you've installed the drivers:


> FurMark download site: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> *FurMark Setup:*
> - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> ...


OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> vmbus.sys       Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
> winhv.sys       Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072711-42869-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 27 15:47:22.656 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 7 days 8:21:14.381
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800f04ab30, fffffa800f04ae10, fffff8000359cf40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0f04ab30 fffffa80`0f04ae10 fffff800`0359cf40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071311-35552-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 13 20:55:41.192 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:07.394
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!GreDeleteSemaphore+24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_Even
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Even_win32k!GreDeleteSemaphore+24
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0000109b 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0fae8700
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071311-36192-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 13 07:31:12.005 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:46:04.207
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+164520 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`102b84e0 fffff880`0f44d520 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070911-38485-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  9 22:15:38.788 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:33.990
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1796e8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0f5e9010 fffff880`0f1ac6e8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070911-38126-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  9 21:52:50.272 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:25.099
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1796e8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0dde1010 fffff880`0f2276e8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070711-38703-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul  6 08:03:59.323 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:04:44.135
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800ef66420, fffffa800ef66700, fffff80003391f40}
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0ef66420 fffffa80`0ef66700 fffff800`03391f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070411-35427-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Jul  4 00:36:35.227 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:32.429
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800ef8b530, fffffa800ef8b810, fffff80003396f40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0ef8b530 fffffa80`0ef8b810 fffff800`03396f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062711-40653-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Jun 27 23:36:56.722 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 4:31:02.029
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800eeea060, fffffa800eeea340, fffff800033daf40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0eeea060 fffffa80`0eeea340 fffff800`033daf40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

the nvlddmkm.sys errors were old, I was running SLI and was having issues. I have since removed the second card... that is an issue I'll iron out later.

In the mean time, I'll be running the first set of memtests tonight. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll be posting my results here as I get them!


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's all the info including the jcgriff thingy (has some new dump files since initial post, same errors though, still attributed to csrss) and perfmon report.

· OS - Windows 7 
· x64 
· What was original installed OS on system - W7
· Full retail
· Age of system - 2 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS - 2 months and once, full clean install after formatting.

· CPU
· Video Card - gtx 570
· MotherBoard - gigabyte p67a-ud7-b3
· Power Supply - corsair TX850


ALSO.

I ran memtest86+ today for 16 hours, ended up being just under 7 passes, 0 errors.

Been running HDD diagnostics, no errors so far. However, my OS is on an OCZ vertex 3 240gb and my pagefile is on an OCZ vertex 2 120 gb. How do you suggest I run diagnostics for these? I've already run full chkdsks with no errors. I feel like if any drive has an error, it would be the two SSDs...

I also uninstalled MSI Afterburner just in case... please let me know what my next steps should be after all this.

Thanks again.


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

And... currently running driver verifier, will post more dumps if it crashes while verifier is running.

btw, my dump is currently set to Kernel memory dump, should it be small memory dump?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, it's easier for us to work with the small dumps.

Perfmon reports high average interrupts per processor - so I'd suggest this:


> *Task Manager:*
> Also, you can monitor the system for excessive resource consumption. To do this, open up Task Manager by right clicking on the Task Bar.
> Then select the Processes tab.
> Then select the "Show processes from all users" button (in the lower left)
> ...


Also, please check Device Manager for any problem devices under the Ntework Adapter section. Please right click on any of the following devices and select "Uninstall" - if needed the devices will reinstall at the next reboot (but most times they don't come back and the problem is solved):
- Teredo
- 6to4
- ISATAP
- unknown
And then reboot.

All of the STOP errors in MSINFO32 are STOP 0xF4 with an I/O error being identified.
This is common with SSD systems (and is the reason that I'm not upgrading to an SSD until well after Win8 comes out).
Have you updated the firmware on your SSSD drives? Do you have the latest controller drivers (from the manufacturer of the controller - not the mobo)? Your storage controllers are from Intel and Marvell, so that is the best place to get drivers from:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com
Marvell - Support (driver download on the right side of the page).

I suggest this test for the SSD drives - but haven't used it myself, so I don't know how useful it'll be: Crystal Dew World

It appears that either there are remnants of the MSI Afterburner left on your system - or another overclocking utility has installed the same, outdated incompatible BSOD causing driver onto your system (RTCore64.sys) I wonder if the *EVGA OC Scanner* is such a tool. Please uninstall it

Assuming that the STOP 0x116 errors are from your SLI setup (that you've stopped using), then we have to figure that the later 7 or 8 memory dump files are a different problem. The last 7 are all STOP 0xF4 with IO errors (as discussed above).

Please update these older drivers. Pay particular attention t those highlighted in RED:
OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> vmbus.sys       Sat Nov 20 04:57:29 2010 (4CE79B89)
> winhv.sys       Sat Nov 20 04:20:02 2010 (4CE792C2)
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080911-35349-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Aug  9 21:37:32.861 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:05:00.063
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800f1e0b30, fffffa800f1e0e10, fffff800035d9f40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0f1e0b30 fffffa80`0f1e0e10 fffff800`035d9f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080911-35537-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Aug  9 20:31:38.219 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 13:29:02.421
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800e9eca30, fffffa800e9ecd10, fffff80003588f40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0e9eca30 fffffa80`0e9ecd10 fffff800`03588f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080911-46332-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Tue Aug  9 07:01:07.217 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 7:49:58.044
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa8012a8a3e0, fffffa8012a8a6c0, fffff8000359cf40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`12a8a3e0 fffffa80`12a8a6c0 fffff800`0359cf40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080311-38345-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Aug  3 19:43:39.255 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 20:41:53.083
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800ee09b30, fffffa800ee09e10, fffff80003594f40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0ee09b30 fffffa80`0ee09e10 fffff800`03594f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080111-38891-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Aug  1 23:00:24.146 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 3:25:44.973
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800efcb4b0, fffffa800efcb790, fffff800035d1f40}
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0efcb4b0 fffffa80`0efcb790 fffff800`035d1f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072711-42837-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 27 21:00:26.756 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:23:43.583
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800ef69b30, fffffa800ef69e10, fffff80003587f40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0ef69b30 fffffa80`0ef69e10 fffff800`03587f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\072711-42869-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 27 15:47:22.656 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 7 days 8:21:14.381
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800f04ab30, fffffa800f04ae10, fffff8000359cf40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0f04ab30 fffffa80`0f04ae10 fffff800`0359cf40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071311-35552-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 13 20:55:41.192 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:07.394
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!GreDeleteSemaphore+24 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7_Even
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc2_7_Even_win32k!GreDeleteSemaphore+24
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0000109b 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0fae8700
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\071311-36192-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul 13 07:31:12.005 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:46:04.207
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+164520 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`102b84e0 fffff880`0f44d520 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070911-38485-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  9 22:15:38.788 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:33.990
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1796e8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0f5e9010 fffff880`0f1ac6e8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070911-38126-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sat Jul  9 21:52:50.272 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:25.099
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+1796e8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_nvlddmkm.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`0dde1010 fffff880`0f2276e8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070711-38703-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Jul  6 08:03:59.323 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:04:44.135
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800ef66420, fffffa800ef66700, fffff80003391f40}
Probably caused by : wininit.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0ef66420 fffffa80`0ef66700 fffff800`03391f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\070411-35427-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Jul  4 00:36:35.227 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:57:32.429
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800ef8b530, fffffa800ef8b810, fffff80003396f40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0ef8b530 fffffa80`0ef8b810 fffff800`03396f40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\062711-40653-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Jun 27 23:36:56.722 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 4 days 4:31:02.029
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800eeea060, fffffa800eeea340, fffff800033daf40}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0eeea060 fffffa80`0eeea340 fffff800`033daf40
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for responding so quickly.

I'll run those SSD tests as soon I get home from work today and I'll look into updating those drives in red (I assume the Rtcore will be removed once i uninstall OC Scanner)...

The SLI errors are a whole 'nother thing so yeah, no worries about that for now... I'll revisit it at some point in the near future. (they may actually be solved by having removed Afterburning and OC Scanner altogether).


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll have to check in C:\Windows\System32\drivers to ensure that RTCore64.sys is gone. *DO NOT* delete it from there - it may cause the system to become unbootable. Just let us know and we'll see about working around it.


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

So tonight I have:

uninstalled OC Scanner, check sys32\drivers and RTcore64 was gone.
updated firmware for both OCZ SSDs (took a bit, had to do a linux usb boot cuz ocz makes stupid firmware updaters)
updated intel and marvell sata controllers
updated silib (but not aseusbcc, read through the guide and it was too tedious to bother with at the moment).

The only process running with over 200k I/O streams was my Steam.exe... nothing to worry about I think.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Try the instructions at this post to help track down any latency problems: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...errupts-per-processor-591240.html#post3376577


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

is fixing latency issues related to the BSODs though?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Probably not - but that's just a guess on my part.
I'd give it a try just because you're having system issues - and any latency issues could be caused by that same program that's causing the BSOD's


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay, i'll look into it over the weekend. Thanks for all your help again. I'm gonna give this some time and see if anything happens again, will be using comp like normal. driver verifier is still running at this point , I may keep it on for a week... or is that a bad idea?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not bad to keep Driver Verifier on for a long time - but it does slow your system down.

I usually leave it on for longer than the usual interval between BSOD's. The point here is that it's stressing 3rd party drivers more than usual - so the BSOD's should come more frequently.

There's many reasons why the crashes might not come as frequently, with the most common being that it's not a 3rd party driver causing the problem. But I've also seen it where Driver Verifier seems to make the system more stable - while still blaming 3rd party drivers.


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

good timing, comp BSOD-ed this morning. Here's the dump report:

sorry it's still kernel and not small


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't worry about the size, it's not essential for what we do here.
Don't forget to turn Driver Verifier off by selecting "Delete existing settings" in the first window and clicking on "Finish" - then reboot the system.

This memory dump is nearly the same as the previous dumps - pointing to an I/O error.
You still have these 2 drivers dating from 2007 that could be causing problems:

SiLib.sys Tue Feb 06 18:13:54 2007 (45C90BB2)
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#SiLib.sys 

AseUSBCC.sys Tue Feb 06 18:15:34 2007 (45C90C16)
http_:_//www.carrona.org/dvrref.html#AseUSBCC.sys 

Please uninstall the programs associated with these drivers immediately!

If that doesn't stop the BSOD's, then I'd suggest temporarily removing the SSD's and installing Windows on a regular hard drive to see if the system BSOD's there (this is to try and rule out the SSD's as the source of the trouble).

Another option is to install Windows "clean". This'll help to rule out any custom settings or 3rd party programs that are causing problems:


> For testing purposes, it's best to install Windows "clean".
> This is, basically, installing it the way that Microsoft intended (using drivers from Windows Update).
> This procedure is for Windows 7, Vista is similar (but has 2 service packs)
> 
> ...


Good Luck!

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\081411-55427-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Aug 14 07:53:43.000 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 6:01:24.202
BugCheck F4, {3, fffffa800f715b30, fffffa800f715e10, fffff8000359a8b0}
Probably caused by : csrss.exe
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_IOERR
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xF4_IOERR_VRF_IMAGE_csrss.exe
Bugcheck code 000000F4
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0f715b30 fffffa80`0f715e10 fffff800`0359a8b0
BiosVersion = F2
BiosReleaseDate = 02/22/2011
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3300
CurrentSpeed: 3292
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

heh, I'm going to be honest, I have no idea what programs are associated with those drivers. I was extremely confused when you first asked me to update them because I had never heard of them before and didn't even know they were on my computer. I'll look into it though and see what I can do... What's your recommendation for deleting/uninstalling those drivers directly (if this is possible) if I can't find a program associated with them?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

We can do the "direct delete" if necessary - but there is a chance that it will make the system unbootable. That's why we suggest removing the programs.

Let's start by searching for each of the drivers. Does the directory that they're located in give you a hint as to the program that is using it?

Then, right click on the driver and select "Properties", then select the Details tab. Does it tell you anything about the program that might be using it?

The SiLib.sys driver belongs to a USBXpress Development Kit by Silicon Labs. May also relate to a Silicon Labs CP210x USB to UART Bridge Driver (more info here: USB to UART Bridge VCP Drivers )

The AseUSBCC.sys driver belongs to an Aladdin USB Key HASP Driver (more info here: Downloads and Developer Kits | SafeNet ) It appears to be some sort of security software for a USB flash drive/key. 

I'm not familiar with this program and wonder if it's the source of the drivers:
Start Menu\Programs\Smart Technology\手册

Look for programs that involve working with or changing the USB ports. Do you have any hardware devices that do this? USB Audio device (these usually cause a lot of problems) or a Brother printer are both possibilities. If you still can't find anything, post back and we'll try to remove them manually.

And, if it's the SSD, then all of the above may not work either (but it's worth a try).
SSD diagnostics for this error code seem restricted to:
- updating the SSD firmware
- making the RAM timings "more forgiving" (I have no clue as to how to do this - other than decreasing the speed)
- updating the storage controller drivers
- installing Windows 7 on another hard drive and seeing if it still BSOD's (if it doesn't, then we have to presume that there's an issue with the SSD (or it's compatibility with your system).


----------



## 627861 (Nov 26, 2009)

well I uninstalled the USBexpress dev kit stuff (I actually originally downloaded that because you asked me to update the driver ). silib still seems to be in sys32\drivers even after a reboot though, but nowhere else (other than driverstore as well).

on the other hand... aseusbcc exists within my Antec CC software which I use to control my liquid cooling pump for my CPU. This actually makes sense that since all power controls from the liquid cooler is plugged into the USB pins on the bottom of my mobo (had to remove functionality from one set of front panel USBs to do this)... I'm disinclined to uninstall that software from my computer though for obvious reasons...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Please check at the Antec website for any updated software that might update this driver.

As for the SiLib.sys driver, let's try this:
- Create a Startup Repair disk from the Start Menu...Maintenance folder (Win7)
- Test the Startup Repair disk to ensure that you can get into System Restore.
- Set a System Restore point
- use the Autoruns program (that you downloaded for the reports) to search out any entries related to SiLib.sys and DISABLE them (DO NOT delete it!!!)
- Go to C:\Windows\System32\drivers and rename SiLib.sys to SiLib.*BAK*
- reboot the system (if it doesn't boot into Windows, use the Startup Repair disk to launch System Restore and restore the system to the restore point that you made previously).
- Check in C:\Windows\System32\drivers to make sure that the System File Checker didn't insert another copy of the SiLib.sys driver into that folder.


----------

